# 38 Reasons not to Visit Scotland



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2015)

:bigwink:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/hilarywardle/scotland-is-the-worst-aplm#.cmdMbr9rme


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 25, 2015)

LOL...that should keep the riff-raff out....lovely country, wish I could visit.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2015)

LOL.  Love this one.  I see it occasionally on FB.  Scotland is the most beautiful country I've ever seen.  Although I haven't been to NZ, yet.  It might move to second place then.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 25, 2015)

NZ is also fab; and usually the weather is better, so it just wins IMO.
i can say that; because I lived in Aberdeen for 3 years, and my parents now live on the Solway Firth!


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 25, 2015)

Gosh, I had no idea- wouldn't want to go there!      

Thank goodness the surroundings here are so pristine:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> NZ is also fab; and usually the weather is better, so it just wins IMO.
> i can say that; because I lived in Aberdeen for 3 years, and my parents now live on the Solway Firth!



I've heard many people who are well-traveled who say NZ is the most beautiful.  Scotland is second.  And when we started doing those very long bike rides, I appreciated the scenery even more.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Gosh, I had no idea- wouldn't want to go there!
> 
> Thank goodness the surroundings here are so pristine:



Big Sur and Highway 1 ain't too shabby!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2015)

Ameriscot, since I was a child I would look at photographs of Scotland, and being such a nature lover, thought they were absolutely enchanting. It would be a wonderful place to visit, I'm sure you're very happy living there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ameriscot, since I was a child I would look at photographs of Scotland, and being such a nature lover, thought they were absolutely enchanting. It would be a wonderful place to visit, I'm sure you're very happy living there.



Nice series, SB, and one of my favourite songs.  It's funny that I didn't know a huge amount about Scotland until I became engaged to a Scot.  I'd been to Ireland and knew the Scottish landscape was more dramatic and wild.

Aye, I do love it here.  During my visit to the US I went a girls' night with my sister and her friends.  They did not like my reply when they asked if I liked living in Scotland or the US more.  Guess I won't be invited back!  Oh well....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Aye, I do love it here.  During my visit to the US I went a girls' night with my sister and her friends.  They did not like my reply when they asked if I liked living in Scotland or the US more.  Guess I won't be invited back!  Oh well....



To each his own Ameriscot.   I can see why you like living there more with your loving hubby, doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> To each his own Ameriscot.   I can see why you like living there more with your loving hubby, doesn't get any better than that!



Nope.  Doesn't get better than that.  Guess I'm seen as unpatriotic.  

You should get a doggy sitter and come over.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2015)

You're a fine American Annie, if they don't see that they're blind.  We don't travel much like you, never been out of the US, except for a couple of road trips to camp in Canada.  We have relatives in Finland that are always wanting us to visit, I'd go if hubby really wanted to, but he doesn't, that's okay with me, homebody here.  Thanks for the invite though. :love_heart:


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 25, 2015)

I would love your Scotland.  Sadly, since neither my wife or I are ambulatory enough now, but I enjoy it through you, Annie.  Nice post!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks SB and Jim!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 25, 2015)

So beautiful Annie! I think you are a fine ambassador, for both your country of origin and the country where you now reside.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> So beautiful Annie! I think you are a fine ambassador, for both your country of origin and the country where you now reside.



Thanks, Shali!  I never set foot in Scotland until 2 days before the wedding.  I'd met hubby in London and in the US, but hadn't seen my new home.  I actually cried when we took a long drive as I couldn't believe how beautiful it was and how lucky I was in many ways!!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 25, 2015)

Picture 21 (Gardenstown) is only a few miles from where I live and 'The Glenlivit' (picture 23) is one of my favourite distilleries.  I've visited it several times - try the 18 y.o.   Did it mention that Scotland has 12 of the World top 100 golf courses - 3 in the top 10.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes, Capt., and when they make bunkers they don't fool around with sissy stuff like here in the US.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2015)

I just went back and counted which ones I've been to.  15 of the 38.  The ones on the Outer Hebrides are places I want to visit.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 25, 2015)

Annie even at your age I could never keep up with you, all your travels, etc.  I admire ya, but I'll have to live through your pics and stories.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Annie even at your age I could never keep up with you, all your travels, etc.  I admire ya, but I'll have to live through your pics and stories.



I saved up the energy by not traveling for the first 46 years of my life! Catching up now.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 25, 2015)

Well, good for you.  It's been good to ya, Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well, good for you.  It's been good to ya, Annie.



Never dreamed I'd get to do all this!  And with a good man!


----------

